

Obama seeks $14B to boost U.S. cybersecurity defenses - eddie_31003
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/02/us-usa-budget-cybersecurity-idUSKBN0L61WQ20150202

======
eddie_31003
This is just his proposed budget. I'm sure once it'll be a fraction of that
once the Republican led House/Senate have their say. It was interesting to
read "$160 million for information technology and cybersecurity of the weapons
program at the Energy Department's National Nuclear Security Administration."
Gotta make sure the nukes are secured.

